# [solved] deutsche sprachunterstuetzung

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Hallo gentooser.

Ueber die Systemeinstellungen habe ich die deutsche Sprache eingestellt und geniesse sie seitdem in Dialogfenstern etc. Doch meine Werkzeugleiste bleibt bei "File | Edit | View | ..."

Was mache ich falsch bzw. was habe ich vergessen zu tun?

Danke fuer lesen und antworten.  :Smile: 

----------

## 69719

Und wiedermal ein Posting, wo man das Problem dem Poster aus der Nase ziehen muss...

Welche Oberfläche, ich vermute KDE?

Hast du dich am KDE mal neu angemeldet, denn das wechseln der Sprache wirkt sich nur auf Programme aus, die nicht geöffnet sind.

Was steht in deiner make.conf?

Ist dein world aktuell?

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

 :Wink: 

Ich habe KDE. World ist aktuell. Linguas ist auf de gesetzt. Es ist ja alles in deutsch nur die werkzeugleiste nicht; bringt der neustart der auch angesagt wird vom System nichts.

Ich vermute das irgendwo eine Sprachvariable von mir nicht angepasst wurde.

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn man nun wüsste welche Werkzeugleiste, welches Programms du meinst...  :Wink: 

Ansonsten schaue auch mal hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml#variables

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

die "File | Edit | View - Werkzeugleiste in jedem Programm. Habe bashrc und 02locale angepasst, wobei zweiteres noch nicht existierte. Und hatte leider keinen Erfolg.

----------

## 69719

revdep-rebuild und et-cupdate ist auch durch?

Eventuell installierst du mal kde-base/kde-l10n neu, vielleicht ist dort was vorn Baum gegangen.

----------

## franzf

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> die "File | Edit | View - Werkzeugleiste in jedem Programm.

 

DAS wundert mich gewaltig!

In den Menüs sind die Einträge auf Deutsch? Das sollte nämlich gar nicht gehen, da im Menü und in der Toolbar normalerweise ein und die selbe QAction abgelegt werden. In der Toolbar "mutiert" die zu nem ToolButton, in der MenuBar zu einem Menü-Eintrag. Die Strings sollten also identisch sein...

Es ist auch egal, ob das jetzt ein reines Qt-Programm ist, oder ein kde-Programm?

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Danke euch allen.

Habe kde-l10n nochmals kompiliert und nach nem neustart durfte ich deutsch lesen.

Bis zum naechsten lesen ...

----------

## 69719

Na super, wäre noch schön, wenn du den Thread auf solved setzt.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Wenn ich nicht daran gehindert werde, weil ich antworten schreiben muss.  :Wink: 

War gerade dabei...

----------

